# Dumped Pony With Broken Neck!



## merlin100 (27 November 2016)

What kind of person would do this? 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/colt-broken-neck-dumped-alive-rubbish-pile-warning-graphic-image-605329


----------



## Sparemare (27 November 2016)

The type f person who breeds indiscriminately


----------



## rascal (27 November 2016)

So wrong.

RIP little one.


----------



## popsdosh (28 November 2016)

Sparemare said:



			The type f person who breeds indiscriminately
		
Click to expand...

If only it was that simple!!


----------



## popsdosh (28 November 2016)

We can all guess where it came from! However im sure somebody will say im being racist!


----------



## rascal (28 November 2016)

popsdosh said:



			We can all guess where it came from! However im sure somebody will say im being racist!
		
Click to expand...

We all know you are being honest, everyone knows where the poor thing came from.


----------



## Amye (28 November 2016)

That is disgusting, the poor poor little pony. 

I wish there was more that could be done to bring the people who did this to justice but I have a feeling the police will never find out  (or they may already have an idea but not be able to prove it).

R.I.P little one.


----------



## Caracarrie (28 November 2016)

i bet the poor little thing was being dragged by a rope either around its neck or on a nylon headcollar and attached to a moving vehicle. Certain types favour this mode of transport.


----------



## dozzie (28 November 2016)

Not excusing the people who dumped the horse but surely there was a local farmer/gamekeeper who could have dispatched it? Yet again the RSPCA are making excuses for not considering animal welfare. I am in a village and we know who has the shotgun to dispatch deer injured on the road. You just ring them up and they sort it.  Not nice but the way it is. We don't waste time with the RSPCA.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 November 2016)

Quite!


----------



## Equi (29 November 2016)

dozzie said:



			Not excusing the people who dumped the horse but surely there was a local farmer/gamekeeper who could have dispatched it? Yet again the RSPCA are making excuses for not considering animal welfare. I am in a village and we know who has the shotgun to dispatch deer injured on the road. You just ring them up and they sort it.  Not nice but the way it is. We don't waste time with the RSPCA.
		
Click to expand...

Problem with that is that if they get "caught" or whatever, they could be done maybe?

The photo shows the animal was dead, there is no sign of struggle. It could have died of natural causes and been dumped, and the natural placing of the head would have made it go first thus the rest of the body falling on it would break the neck. Does not excuse the dumping of the body of course, but some won't pay for the disposal which is quite hefty i think.

Its quite fresh though, so the local area and local horses of similar description might be where it is from - but i would be impossible to prove.


----------



## palterwell (30 November 2016)

He was still alive when he was found.Although it is not clear from the picture he was actually dumped at the side of a very busy road.


----------



## Tyssandi (30 November 2016)

popsdosh said:



			We can all guess where it came from! However im sure somebody will say im being racist!
		
Click to expand...

Yes we all know that the ethnic minority of the mobile kind will be to blame, and in this day and age we are not allowed to name the shamed one which is wrong.  It's about time someone has the balls to do something about this repeated cruelty of one of natures beautiful animals.

RIP little one who had his whole life ahead of him and was cut short by despicable   people who have no respect for  life.


----------



## Caracarrie (30 November 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Yes we all know that the ethnic minority of the mobile kind will be to blame, and in this day and age we are not allowed to name the shamed one which is wrong.  It's about time someone has the balls to do something about this repeated cruelty of one of natures beautiful animals.

RIP little one who had his whole life ahead of him and was cut short by despicable   people who have no respect for  life.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, in my area at least, their slightly settled cousins are also largely responsible for the more disgusting puppy farms as well.  It seems they have not a shred of compassion for animals.  Funny how they all claim to be good Catholics though.


----------

